# Slovakia ? or Genesis Chyprus



## ciaelle (Jan 22, 2009)

hello!
Did someone have treatment in Slovakia, i wonder if they accept single women and what documents they require.
I also think about Genesis in south Cyprus, some reviews ?
good evening


----------



## Altai (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Cialle,

A friend of a friend had a treatment in Slovakia but she is not single.
Anyway, she asked about treatment for singles - apparently Slovakia (same as Czech Rep) doesnt treat singles.
You better check Czech boards maybe get some tips or guidance.

Best of luck

A.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, no personal experiences, but  check at fertilityclinicsabroad.com/ or .com/treatment/ivf-for-single-woman/

/links


----------

